# Nice Mud Room change.



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Got to change this bright ugly green to nice light tan color. 

Also painted there stair way. Not much color change but it is a few shades darker.

The last picture shows the color better.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is this the same job as the last ugly kitchen job? Trim looks the same.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

No this house is in Rochester, Mn and the house is in Austin, MN. to totaly different houses.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool, was just wondering.
Big improvement, the walls came out a lot better on this job.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I bet you did not tape that pop corn ceiling :jester:

Hey Sev, there may be hope for you yet (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I bet you did not tape that pop corn ceiling :jester:
> 
> Hey Sev, there may be hope for you yet (sorry, couldn't resist)



Tape the ceiling, are you nuts. LOL :thumbsup: all cut in there. 

I know it was an easy taget...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Cool, was just wondering.
> Big improvement, the walls came out a lot better on this job.


Agreed, this is a major improvement:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I see the "turns white when dry" pink spackle.

why?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good fella


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Cool, was just wondering.
> Big improvement, the walls came out a lot better on this job.


Found the clitorisdrops!!!! :thumbsup:



Bender said:


> Looks good fella


YEP!


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Found the clitorisdrops!!!! :thumbsup:


Nop, I just everyone's advice and let the paint dry before I but the second coat of paint on the wall.




> WisePainter; I see the "turns white when dry" pink spackle.
> 
> why?


Used to fix a small hole in the hole. HO had a baby gate there and tightened the gate to tight a few times. Can't even see where I fixed it. I used this in other spots to. I like this stuff. I don't have any problems working with it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Be Careful Sev your starting to incline


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I do see some flashing on this wall but major improvement.:thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Much better Sev :thumbsup:

Onward and upward mate. Remember, word of bad workmanship travels faster than the speed of light. Leave a decent job behind and you will get recommendations and return work :thumbsup:


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys. This mean a lot to me. The nice thing is, I had stained the HO deck last year and they called me back. They also told me that there could be a big project for me waiting down the road. I hope I get it. 

Tim, I agree, there is some flashing you can see in plain as day on the wall. I saw a line from the roller and touched it up and should have waited til the wall dried. Ooops.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> Tim, I agree, there is some flashing you can see in plain as day on the wall. I saw a line from the roller and touched it up and should have waited til the wall dried. Ooops.


A) It's a good thing you saw it
B) It's a better thing you know what caused it
C) It's the best thing you admit the mistake and learn

DAMN IT, Sev, who are we gonna pick on if you start acting like you are listening and applying the suggestions given and become a decent painter ??

You're a cruel man !!! :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> I see the "turns white when dry" pink spackle.
> 
> why?


I was at a local paint shop needing some plain old spackle. The ONLY thing they had was that made-for-the-DIYer-hyped-up-turns-white-when-dry pink crap. I bought half a pint. And ya know what, it was good sheeet. Real easy to work, shrank minimally, dried quickly, told me when it was dry, and sanded well. What more could I ask for? I now actually LOOK for that made-for-the-DIYer-hyped-up-turns-white-when-dry pink crap.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> A) It's a good thing you saw it
> B) It's a better thing you know what caused it
> C) It's the best thing you admit the mistake and learn
> 
> ...



Don't worry DaArch, you will still have plenty of opportunities, I tend to open the door and everyone just seem to walk in take stab. If you know what I mean.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup: 

I am impressed you even tried that DIYer Spackle. Use it once and fall in love with it. It is good stuff. Fills in the holes and scratches real nice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> Don't worry DaArch, you will still have plenty of opportunities, I tend to open the door and everyone just seem to walk in take stab. If you know what I mean.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:
> 
> I am impressed you even tried that DIYer Spackle. Use it once and fall in love with it. It is good stuff. Fills in the holes and scratches real nice.


Sev,

In years hence, you may recall the $h!t we piled on you here and you will tell your grandkids, "It's the best damn thing that ever happened to me" 

and then you'll slap them upside the head 









I may be jumping the gun, and I hope this don't get you too head strong or overconfident (because you do still have a long road in front of you), but your ability to take the $h!t given you (deserved at it may be), and motivate yourself to improve without throwing in the towel is worthy of respect. :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP !

Now as to that pink-turns-to-white-DIY-spackle. Don't be impressed that I tried it. There was NO choice about it. The HO asked me to add on papering the closet and, "Oh, just remove the shelves"  Nails holes HAD to be filled TODAY and I did not bring ANY patching material (Now I do all the time). C&T Paint ONLY had this "crap" . I did not CHOOSE to try it, I was forced to. 

I will allow myself the fortune of being open minded enough to recognise good sheeit when I see it. 

but thanks for the pat on the back.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Missed this thread the last couple days


bright ugly green 


I have to admit that my guest bedroom is pretty close to that hideous color( BM , eccentric lime), not my choice but damn if ALL the females that have seen it over the last 4 or 5 years just love it and so now the wife will not let me change it. I swear there is no accounting for taste.I am surely not a decorator but that color is just not right.:no:


----------

